# A Little Help With .sig



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

How do you get any img used in the .sig to move to the right without leaving space/line gaps/etc between the lines of text in your sig. Everything I've tried so far didn't work. If this is in an FAQ, a link or pointer would be great. I did look, but didn't see it.

TIA for any help.

Dave


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

I kept watching this since I have tried to do this myself. Since there have been no responses - I started looking at other signatures and I do not believe it can be done. Everyone that has a picture to the right that I noticed was beside another picture with no text on that line.

But if I'm not right - I'm sure someone will correct me.


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry but I can't help you either. I still trying to figure out how to get my visited states map to show up like yours. Good luck.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I separated my map from the signature pic by placing some dots in between "..."
I don't know of any other way. When you put spaces in, they get ignored.









Bob


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Dreamtimers,

I updated my sig with an example that I'll leave in for the rest of today so you can see it. Simply type what you want in your sig space and then add periods (or any characters) for the amount of space you want between the image and text. Then highlight the periods and change the color (to any of the colors) - then in the tag that is inserted retype the color as "white" - you'll see that white is not a choice when you add color to text, so you have to manually type "white" in the tag. Then insert the image of choice - remember to stay within the guidlines for size in a signature.

Scott


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Greatblu said:


> Sorry but I can't help you either. I still trying to figure out how to get my visited states map to show up like yours. Good luck.
> [snapback]105079[/snapback]​


Here are some Instructions

Good Luck


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

If I am understanding Dave correctly, he is trying to put multiple lines of text beside a picture. Something like this:










Am I right, Dave?

If so, the only way to do it is to create a graphic image that includes the picture and text as a single entity. Then you can post that.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> If I am understanding Dave correctly, he is trying to put multiple lines of text beside a picture. Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx, Doug. That's what I think he was looking for (and is certainly what I was waiting for....)


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I knew PDX_Skipper would come through with an answer!


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

mjatalley said:


> Greatblu said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but I can't help you either.Â I still trying to figure out how to get my visited states map to show up like yours.Â Good luck.
> ...


I did it, I did it, I got the little mappy thing to show up. Yeah for me, but thanks to you mjatalley


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Greatblu said:


> mjatalley said:
> 
> 
> > Greatblu said:
> ...


Congrats to you!!!!

(me, too







)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I love it Bob!

Although I must say, I had no idea Diet Pepsi would hurt so much coming out ones nose!









Thanks again, 'Little Buddy'!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> I knew PDX_Skipper would come through with an answer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is FUNNY!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I love it Bob!
> 
> Although I must say, I had no idea Diet Pepsi would hurt so much coming out ones nose!
> 
> ...


Bob is "Little Buddy" meaning he is Gillian. Quick...everyone RUN over to Bob's house and make HIM change your Black/Grey tank labels.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

[snapback]105111[/snapback]​[/quote]

Bob is "Little Buddy" meaning he is Gillian. Quick...everyone RUN over to Bob's house and make HIM change your Black/Grey tank labels.








[snapback]105286[/snapback]​[/quote]

Hehehe.......if Bob's "Gilligan", that ain't ALL he's gonna be fixing.








Darlene action


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Many Thanks to all who responded,







Especially the 'Skipper',







mjatalley & Moosegut. 
It's great to get up, learn something and LMAO first thing in the morning.

CHEERS to all of you!

Dave


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > I love it Bob!
> ...


Yes sir! Bring those Outbacks on by! We can "fix" those pesky Black/Grey tank labels. Install a quickie flush in the grey tank. Heck, we can even install one in the fresh water tank. We can install some MayPop brand tires and inflate them to 30lbs, monkey with the WD hitch and sway control. Oh, and and I almost forgot, we can ramdomize the light switches.
Call Mary Ann for an appointment.
But wait....that's not all...
A new CD player/Radio, designed by the Professor out of coconuts, for the first 10 customers!


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


BUT! I already have maypop tires, would you change them for the replacement 'mayNOTpop'







tires???







I'm happy with stereo, got any better, _(likely more expensive)_, speakers made from coconuts? and my light switches current







ly are sufficently random. What kind of warranty do you offer?

Lets see I had Mary Ann's number somewhere... 1-800-SHORTS
That is the #... right.

Dave


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dreamtimers said:


> Lets see I had Mary Ann's number somewhere... 1-800-SHORTS


Pardon me for just a moment here, while I visualize....

OK, I'm fine now.... 
So, where were we? shy

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The method Doug is referring to is discussed in this paper I wrote a couple years ago. The paper may give you some additional tips as well.


----------

